
Sloshing of Earth’s core may spike major earthquakes - lnguyen
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/10/sloshing-earth-s-core-may-spike-major-earthquakes
======
ChuckMcM
Well I guess I should short sell my house :-).

I like the mechanism, it certainly has the mass to affect the continents in
that way. And it will be interesting to see if next year we have a spike in
earthquakes. And oddly fortunate that I discovered yesterday that one of my
earth quake supply bins had become compromised (we're replacing all the
supplies in it this week).

------
cannonedhamster
It makes an amazing about of sense from a layman's point of view. On a human-
sized scale, it's like that plastic bucket you left out in the cold rain. It's
a heck of a lot more likely to break when it's sloshing around.

